# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه فرهنگیان

## meytii_ma

آقا کسی جزوه ای داره احکام و فقه واسه سوالات فقهی دانشگاه فرهنگیان  :Yahoo (4):  از الان خودمونو اماده کنیم

----------


## meytii_ma

آپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپپ

----------

